# Jackson Wyoming and Yellowstone area



## fishing83 (Mar 24, 2010)

Looking for advice on a trip to Jackson Wyoming at the end of the June. Anyone have any experience with any of the fly fishing guides in the area?

Also, any general advice on the area would be appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Went on a pack trip years ago to the headwaters of the Yellowstone (cutthroat only). The horseback ride in was about 9 hours. They had tents and cooks ... about a three day excursion. Lots of fish.

Maybe this group... canâ€™t remember.

http://packtrips.com/slough-creek/


----------



## Bloodhound_D (Feb 26, 2014)

The Lodge at Palesides Creek in Idaho. Short drive from Jackson. Great outfit. Orvis endorsed and there are some big fish in the South Fork of the Snake. The salmon fly hatch should be pretty close to when you are going.

http://www.tlapc.com/


----------



## Jspringr (Feb 22, 2018)

I have had excellent luck and sing JD High Country Outfitters. Every guide we have used there has been extremely knowledgeable. For DIY fishing, there are some great and easily accessible areas on flat creek. Seems the patterns have always been Chernobyl ants in size 10 purple or yellow and a dropper or elk hair caddis size 16 -18 with a dropper (or 2). Good fishing buddy!


----------



## Jspringr (Feb 22, 2018)

I have had excellent luck and sing JD High Country Outfitters. Every guide we have used there has been extremely knowledgeable. For DIY fishing, there are some great and easily accessible areas on flat creek. Seems the patterns have always been Chernobyl ants in size 10 purple or yellow and a dropper or elk hair caddis size 16 -18 with a dropper (or 2). Good fishing buddy!


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Try Grand Teton Fly Fishing or West Bank Anglers. Hit the local fly shops for flies, that time of year will be terrestrial and hopper patterns.


----------



## Haynie21T (Jun 9, 2017)

I did a float trip with Nate Bennet out of Jackson Hole. Excellent guide and ties and sells flies that you will catch fish on. He also has a remote cabin on a river if you really want to go into the outback. Great guy, give him a call.


----------



## Pudldux (May 14, 2011)

fishing83 said:


> Looking for advice on a trip to Jackson Wyoming at the end of the June. Anyone have any experience with any of the fly fishing guides in the area?
> 
> Also, any general advice on the area would be appreciated! Thanks.


The end of June can be a tricky time of year due to snow runoff. The Yellowstone basin is sitting at 170% of average for snowfall. Most rivers will still be high by late June especially the free stones. I would look at traveling to the Henry's fork for any fishing. Henry's fork angler will be a great place to talk to.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

We did the Madison River west of Yellowstone and Bozeman, 2-3 Junes ago. Fished with the "Montajun" who guides on there each summer, then Louisiana redfish in winter. Heck of a trip. Maybe an eight-hour float trip. Never saw a sign of civilization the whole time. Never saw such a cheerful guide, either. Those fast-water fish are pretty strong.


----------



## ifsteve (Jan 17, 2016)

I have lived in SE Idaho for over 40 years as a preface. 

1. Others are right on about runoff. All depends on when spring hits.
2. Henrys Fork area is better than Jackson at that time of year. The South Fork is a way overrated river. It can be great but more often than not its not so great. There are loads of options in the Island Park area. Upper Henrys Fork, lower Henrys Fork, Madison River, Henrys Lake, Hebgen Lake.
3. That is also a really good time for carp. And this one is easily done without a guide. Not going to broadcast it on here. PM if you want more info.

Now that said there is nothing wrong with Jackson at all. Several good fly shops there....World Cast Anglers is a good one.


----------



## skinnymeII (Jun 19, 2012)

I've spent two weeks up there every summer since I was a little kid. Lord only knows how many cut throat I've caught on my little orvis 5wt spring creek traveler. You're going to have blast. As others have mentioned the local fly shops are very knowledgeable and always willing to point you in the right direction.

I've never used a "real" guide so I can't really help there. My grandfather was my dads guide, my dad was my guide, now it's my turn...

If you need any advice on back country hikes feel free to shoot me a PM. When I'm there I'm either on the snake or deep in the back country.


----------



## ShannonT (Mar 16, 2018)

fishing83 said:


> Looking for advice on a trip to Jackson Wyoming at the end of the June. Anyone have any experience with any of the fly fishing guides in the area?
> 
> Also, any general advice on the area would be appreciated! Thanks.


I was there last summer, and trying to make another trip now for this summer. Yellowstone seems all booked unless you can find something outside the park OR you would like to pay $450 a night in a camp lodge. The website has Yellowstone lodging calendar that is easy to look for lodge/cabin openings. Takes some time. Yellowstone is awesome. Need to plan events on the figure 8 road. Otherwise, if not plan a few stops a day you end up running back n forth. Better to start in January ... Jackson hole was awesome too. Lots of shops and just fun. We did a horseback trip with Deb at [email protected] on west side of park but in Utah. Awesome time. Fly fished the salt river - was a great float but an hour south from Jackson Hole. The Snake was to high but great walk in spots for kids. We used Wading Angler but did a float. - s


----------



## ShannonT (Mar 16, 2018)

*Jackson Hole*

Contact West Bank Anglers - I did 2 trips with them, took daughter 14 yrs old last summer, we both caught nice fish, no lungers - s


----------

